# Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## Infinity (Nov 2, 2006)

WHY AREN'T YOU PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT IT? D:

Anyway, as we already know Pit, Meta Knight, Zero Suit Samus, Wario, and Snake are the newcomers. Returning characters so far are: Mario, Kirby, Link, Pikachu, and just revealed today, Fox McCloud.







Discuss.


----------



## Kero (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I'll be glad to see Fawks.  Fawks Myclowd iz teh yummeh.  :3  Metaknight, ya plz.

Nyah, no matter how many times I see this kind of topic (on different forums), it's always interesting to talk about.


----------



## Landis (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure all the main players from previous Smash brothers will be back if not everyone from melee. Roy and Marth better be back. Is fox sporting his crappy face design from command?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 3, 2006)

I got a feeling fighting games are going to suck with that wonky controller..


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they said all characters from Melee would be in it.

Personally, I'd be glad to see Pichu replaced by Raichu; say, little heavier-hitting than Pikachu, but a little slower, and with some Normal/Fighting type moves replacing some of Pikachu's agility-style moves (for instance, make the up-smash an Iron Tail backflip, or something like that).

Although, I'll be using Samus and Fox 80-90% of the time.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 3, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> I got a feeling fighting games are going to suck with that wonky controller..



It will use either the classic controller or the Gamecube controller for this game.

As for the game, yeah it will be a good game, but nothing too different than Melee.  End of story really, just new people.


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 3, 2006)

I think they should have upwards of fifty characters, fifty locations, and ridiculous unlockables.  That would make the game even better.

I freudian slipped awhile back and called it "Metal Gear Brawl," and that's ended up being my brother's and my official name for it.


----------



## RokKaiser (Nov 3, 2006)

awe man, Meta knight!  's been a while since ive seen him.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 3, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> It will use either the classic controller or the Gamecube controller for this game.



Indeed, SSB:B will not use the Wii-mote at all.

This game is the sole reason I still have my GameCube Wavebird controller.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 3, 2006)

It's hard to talk about it because it's at least five months away or so while they build in the online part. Indeed it does not support the Wii-mote, I believe HAL and NCL both commented on it and said while it would be a feat, Melee's too fast-paced to work it in. Plus there's not that much soild info other then what we learned months ago.

If you like or love Melee, then you'll have a blast. If you didn't, it's highly doubtful this one will change your mind.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 3, 2006)

I will still ignore it if they contian glitches/unbalanced feat from the previous game, and if Wolf is not around.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 3, 2006)

Mmmmm Zero Suit Samus, this is going to be an awesome game especially with online battles that'll just make it one of the end all best SSMB of all times.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 3, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> glitches/unbalanced feat from the previous game



???


----------



## Aikon (Nov 3, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WaveDashing - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukxi35lnuPI

Black Hole gitch - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_dMNIOiz7Q 
The last one really isn't anything but a rare and unusual glitch.  It's not like it affects gameplay or anything.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2006)

^Yeah. It quite ruins the game. And let's face it, certain characters are quite unbalanced.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 5, 2006)

Certain characters where unbalanced but it also depended in who's hands they where in. I see Fox and Falco as more of the new person characters since they can do all that stuff.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 5, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOL

if a PLAYER is breaking the game by wavedashing constantly, that's a problem with the PLAYER, not the game.

I have people groan at me because I play with Pikachu and "Pikachu is a move spammer" etc etc but *I* don't play it that way because I don't suck ass. How about Raphael in Soul Calibur 2? He _can_ be broken, if the player is a shitbag. It doesn't mean the character/game is inherently broken.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha, Fox looks a liiiittle retarded.  Should have kept the design of his they chose for Melee.
He's like some weird primate-fox now.  Weirdly human.  It was better with the fox head. XD


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Nov 5, 2006)

Is Krystal gonna be in this?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragonrider1227 said:
			
		

> Is Krystal gonna be in this?



Question of the Day.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 5, 2006)

what about mr. game and watch and mewtwo? will they be in it?


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

*takes a deep breath*
......
SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 6, 2006)

snake sux. i hate metal gear and shall pwn that guy with ganandorf assuming he's even in this game. i haven't a clue as to who all is in it but i know i hate snake and shall pwn him thas for sure. 

(i'm gonna get ripped a new one for saying that aren't i?)


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG YOU SNAKE HATERZ!

... lol uh really it's your preference. Metal Gear is one of my favorite series, and I like Snake. I'll probably practice with him forever + a day to kick as much ass as possible, cuz really, Snake should kick that much ass.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm mostly a range-fighter, so I use Samus a lot.

I'll be the one you yell "SONOFABITCH!" at when the maxed-out charge-shot connects with the back of your face from across the map and sends you flying off the screen.


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I'm mostly a range-fighter, so I use Samus a lot.
> 
> I'll be the one you yell "SONOFABITCH!" at when the maxed-out charge-shot connects with the back of your face from across the map and sends you flying off the screen.



I played against alot of good Samus players, you learn to avoid that huge shot very quickly. This in turn makes the Samus players think of more inventive ways to use that full charge shot, which is good.

I'm just woundering how Zero Suit Samus will perform...


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 6, 2006)

Ah, but I'm fairly good at firing the charge-shot either when you probably won't notice it, or won't have time to block/dodge it after finishing a move.  It's all about the timing.  The whole game is all about the timing.

And I'm extremely careful about using the charge-shot on a reflecting character from within half its range...learned that one the hard way, repeatedly.

Zero Suit Samus, since her pistol seems to become a beam-saber, looks to be much more of an infighter than the armored version.  Hopefully the Zero Suit will be a transformation deal, like with Zelda/Sheik.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 6, 2006)

i wish megaman and zero were in it. i mean how can they not have 2 of the greatest nintendo characters ever? unless they do and i'm just stupid.


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i wish megaman and zero were in it. i mean how can they not have 2 of the greatest nintendo characters ever? unless they do and i'm just stupid.



How about Simon Belmont from Castlevania?
Chrono and/or Magus and/or Frog from Chrono Trigger?

I love the Mega and Zero too, but I'd put the others I mentioned before them


----------



## Landis (Nov 6, 2006)

Argon said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main problem with using such characters is there 3rd party and nintendo really doesnt wanna go through the licensiing of all those characters. Snakes just a one time guest I'm sure of it.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 7, 2006)

As much as I hate to admit it Snake was a good move to be put into the series. He completely wipes the kiddie expectations some people have with Nintendo and thus more people will be inclined to buy it.

Next year will be a glorious year for gaming.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 7, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i wish megaman and zero were in it. i mean how can they not have 2 of the greatest nintendo characters ever? unless they do and i'm just stupid.



The Megaman series isn't Nintendo, it's Capcom.

Frankly, I'm kinda surprised Snake is in there.  I assume MGS was originally a Ninty series, but not being an MGS fan, I'm not sure.


----------



## InsideTheMirror (Nov 23, 2006)

Landis said:
			
		

> I'm sure all the main players from previous Smash brothers will be back if not everyone from melee. Roy and Marth better be back. Is fox sporting his crappy face design from command?



They allready have a controller out for them.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> if a PLAYER is breaking the game by wavedashing constantly, that's a problem with the PLAYER, not the game.
> 
> I have people groan at me because I play with Pikachu and "Pikachu is a move spammer" etc etc but *I* don't play it that way because I don't suck ass. How about Raphael in Soul Calibur 2? He _can_ be broken, if the player is a shitbag. It doesn't mean the character/game is inherently broken.



QFT.

Melee was in no way broken, people just sucked/failed to know how to counter characters. I think people get pissed that yanno, have to take time to learn more then just spamming special moves and leaping all over the place.

SNK bosses are broken. DOA bosses are somewhat broken. Melee however is not. Pay attention to the tiers people, there's a reason for em.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snake's Daddy asked NCL/Hal to add him in. Konami agreed also and there you have it. There's a fair amount of wrangling and debate when you add 3rd party characters in.

I don't really see a place for Megaman myself.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 23, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: You're fast, Foxstar.

I thought the MG series was originally on the NES, but alas it is not! It was originally on the MSX system, which according to my friend was in Japan and was made by Microsoft.

Any third party character has a chance to get into Brawl if they were on an Nintendo system, however, Snake was only in because the creator of Snake was good buddies with one of the higher ups in Nintendo (can't remember, yeah I'm sorry >.< ). 

That would naturally mean it would be harder to get other third party characters in. Especially with laws, copyrights and whatnot. Besides, to me at least too many third party characters would lose the magic of the SSB series.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> what about mr. game and watch and mewtwo? will they be in it?



Game and Watch = No. There's a replacement that plays like him though.

Mewtwo= Unknown. Maybe.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 23, 2006)

We do not know if G&W will not get in or not, we'll have to wait and see when the game is completed.

Mewtwo = 2nd/3rd most popular pokÃ©mon? If he isn't in, well... The world just did a barrel roll into the sun.


----------



## Shadowpelt (Nov 24, 2006)

OMG! *cries* I had to make due with out owning a Gamecube, and now this *cries more* I am such a SSB fan. And I wish I had the money to but and Gamecube.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2006)

I prefer Wolf to be in there than Krystal.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 26, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I prefer Wolf to be in there than Krystal.



Krystal's more likely to make it then Wolf.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2006)

Which makes me sad.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Metal Gear started on the nes but I don't know the year its around the late eighties also there was another nes sequal called "Snake's Revenge" then if I'm right came the famous MGS trilogy MGS1 was realesed in 1999 then re-released on the PC in 2000 cause it came out later on the PC in the UK.

Adding snake is a smart move for nintendo cause most of the characters are to childish also MGS games had some funny secrets in the game like the Ape Escape mini game on MGS 3.

But I would like to see Resident evil characters in it to but the series was never funny as MGS.

But with characters that are owned my nintendo I would really like to see Wolf O Donnel in This sequal, Panther, Pigma or Leon. I know I'm missing Andrew from the list cause I hate that monkey Andrew cause he is Andross's nephew n I'm sick of him.

Actually I never liked Krystall that much really when she showed up in SF assualt.

As always I'm gonna play my most fave character most of the time, no need for me to mention the name cause my sig is a big give away.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2006)

MSX, I think. Yeah, not the NES. But we all know which people are the vocal ones.


----------

